# WRI / FishMilitia Striper tourney...side notes



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Huntsman...was that you @ the Striper tourney?

Tweed...didn't see or talk ta 

Custer..didn't hear er cya

sorry I missed ya fellas.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Al*

Great job. I am proud of you.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

You did too. I asked your sorry arse for the lottery tickets in the parking lot while you were harassing Teo for beer and telling Jeff to kiss your @$$...third place doesnt get whitie a beer...and I _thought_ I saw Custer on the porch while you were outside gloatin lol


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Huntsman...was that you @ the Striper tourney?


Yes, that was him. He also missed a bucket of lead.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Good job Al. I guess the adage "I'd rather be lucky than good" holds, eh? :redface: BTW, I still got those drag washers for ya.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

AtlantaKing said:


> Good job Al. I guess the adage "I'd rather be lucky than good" holds, eh? :redface: BTW, I still got those drag washers for ya.


hey I resemble that remark!!!!

At least I wasn't down fer like 2 weeks markin holes and then come back empty handed....

CT - shoot me yer addy....gotta send ya the sports rocket....

The handle is now officially jacked and would like fer ya to put in the washers...


BTW....I suggest next year they make us wear them stupid name tags....so I can have a better time recognizing whom I'm talkin trash too

"Hi My Name is:______________"


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

I saw custer. Treed, i thought u left friday. 
Thought I even saw FA


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Left friday? naw. Howd you get that idea. Fished with shooter, cm32 and jeff most of the time


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

surf rat said:


> Great job. I am proud of you.


thanks David....even tho it was a sissy fish...I woulda kept the $$$$...but it ain't no drum.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

TreednNC said:


> Left friday? naw. Howd you get that idea. Fished with shooter, cm32 and jeff most of the time


kinda explains the skunk and the luck w/ the door prizes...

Ya needed ta find a lil Filipino in a Nissan Titan.

If NJ ain't had bad luck...he wouldn't have any luck at all.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

He was the only one thatd talk to me at 3:30 in the am and keep me awake. lol


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Thats cause Jeff was either sleepn or eatn most of the time


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Shooter said:


> Thats cause Jeff was either sleepn or eatn most of the time


or lookin fer a mechanic


sorry Scooter...hate ta kick a man when he's down ....I prefer a suplex


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Nserch4Drum said:


> thanks David....even tho it was a sissy fish...I woulda kept the $$$$...but it ain't no drum.


Al ... sorry I am not up to speed on the tourney results ... did you win something?  Seriously ... my co-worker was down there and he said only a bunch of Yocals won ... he said most of the fish were caught on Pea Island or just S of OI ... was dat you ?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Al ... sorry I am not up to speed on the tourney results ... did you win something?  Seriously ... my co-worker was down there and he said only a bunch of Yocals won ... he said most of the fish were caught on Pea Island or just S of OI ... was dat you ?


naww...didn't win nothin..esp w/ the missus concerned....jus caught a small sissy fish a few pups


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Nserch4Drum said:


> naww...didn't win nothin..esp w/ the missus concerned....jus caught a small sissy fish a few pups


Ya gotta admit though ... dem sissy fish taste good any way you cook/ceviche/sashimi them !


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

& to think Al told me all he got was a few trout & pups I shoulda known better, Al ya scheemin bastige! always got somethin up your sleve ya clever lil :spam:


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

TreednNC said:


> Left friday? naw. Howd you get that idea. Fished with shooter, cm32 and jeff most of the time


I was there almost all of Saturday and didn't even seet you. You guys do look alike.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

cygnus-x1 Not one of dem boys that placed in the tourney are from the Island.... JAM


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

JAM said:


> cygnus-x1 Not one of dem boys that placed in the tourney are from the Island.... JAM



none of the locals i talked to wanted to fish! they all said i dont wanna win bad enough to get out of my truck!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

CrawFish said:


> I was there almost all of Saturday and didn't even seet you. You guys do look alike.


I fished friday night from 8ish til sat am til sun up...went back for a nap and then caught the mid day out going on 23, then went back up there saturday night.......you may have been standing on the other side of my truck and just couldnt see me over the bed of the truck


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Good seeing you all ... JAM


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Good seein ya JAM.


----------

